# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  BOOK REVIEW: Threatened Amphibians of the World

## tylototriton

Threatened Amphibians of the World
Simon Stuart et al.
776 Pages
Lynx Edicions
$132.03 from Threatened Amphibians of the World | Lynx Edicions
or $325 from amazon.com

This book is my newest library find.  I stress library because it costs as much as a plane ticket to Costa Rica.  This book is essentially a publication of the IUCN RedlList.  

There are 11 introductory chapters.  Chapter 1 is an introduction to classification with distribution maps and summaries for every family.  Chapter 2 - "Why save amphibians?" This chapter provides arguments for amphibian conservation.  Chapter 3 is a history of the Global Amphibian Assessment. Chapter 4 is a summary of the "state of the world's amphibians."  Chapters 5-10 give more in depth information on amphibians in 6 realms; Afrotropical, Australasian, Indomalayan, Nearctic, Neotropical, and Palearctic.  In each of these chapters they examine the geography and "human context", "global conservation status", "species richness and endemism", "habitat and ecology", "major threats", "population status and trends", and "key findings".  Chapter 11, the final chapter, is on amphibian conservation and all the facets associated with it.  At the end of each chapter there are essays that deal with specific cases that relate to the previous chapter or provide supporting evidence to things mentioned.  

The real bulk of the book lies in the description of all the species listed on the IUCN Red List.  Beginning with extinct and through to threatened (in regards to IUCN rankings) each species is given a picture or illustration if one exists, and information on geographic range, population, habitat and ecology, major threats, and conservation measures that have been taken.  They also include all near threatened species in slightly less detail at the end of the book.  

If you're interested in amphibian conservation (and like me have printed out the IUCN Amphibian Conservation Action Plan), just want a really heavy expensive book, or are looking to learn more in an easier format than the web; I recommend this book.  Check your local library or try inter-library loan.

----------


## lindarose11

The article you have shared here very awesome. I really like and appreciated your work. I read deeply your article, the points you have mentioned in this article are useful
minecraft

----------


## annashetty

There are many examples for such problem, I have read a lot about it because of my work, but still there is no concrete solution. 
bubble shooter

----------

